# Topics > Arts > Dance >  Robot RyRy - Mariah Rodriguez, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/BgirlRyRy

youtube.com/RealityRyRy

twitter.com/RobotRyRy

instagram.com/robotryry

----------


## Airicist

Farewell Dubstep | Robot RyRy

Published on Nov 26, 2013




> FAREWELL DUBSTEP.
> Hey everyone! This is my farewell to dubstep dance video. Just wanted to let you guys know that I will no longer be making dance videos with dubstep. I'm tired of following the dubstep crowd. I will be digging deep into the roots of popping and hip hop. 
> Thank you guys for all of your support! Love you all 
> -RyRy

----------


## Airicist

Robot RyRy | Hillsong United- Oceans (Lark Remix)

Published on Jan 5, 2014




> My prayer for the new year:
> "Take me deeper than my feet could ever wander
> And my faith will be made stronger
> In the presence of my Savior."

----------


## Airicist

EHS Talent Show 2014- Robot RyRy

 Published on Apr 16, 2014




> Senior year of high school. Therefore, this is my last talent show! It was fun.
> 
> For those of you who are curious (because you will probably ask about this anyways) , I did not place or win anything this year

----------


## Airicist

Robot RyRy ODESZA- If There's Time 

Published on Jun 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Faux 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> Song: Faux by Novo Amor and Ed Tullett

----------


## Airicist

Robot RyRy | Broke 

Published on Mar 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Faded

Published on Aug 1, 2015




> This is the first song i've used with questionable lyrics. I just wanted to inform everyone that i'm not faded or wasted (and never have been). I just really love Odesza's work and this remix is amazing.
> -RyRy

----------


## Airicist

Compass

Published on Jan 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Life in grey

Published on Feb 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Far East Movement - Freal Luv #FrealLuv - Robot RyRy

Published on May 27, 2013

----------

